

Wifi router could be killing plants - vpj
http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/wireless-router-wi-fi-plants/

======
davidgerard
Terrible, terrible article about a ridiculously unrobust experiment. Clickbait
even by the standards of Daily Dot.

------
strict9
>An experiment by a handful of high school students in Denmark

Enough said.

This was in Natural News, which means it's definitely bogus. Come on HN,
you're better than this pseudoscience clickbait.

